

Much smaller regular expression to test divisibility by 7 - eru
http://github.com/matthiasgoergens/Div7/blob/master/regex7

======
mathgladiator
I wonder if he built a state machine and then converted it to a regular
expression.

~~~
greenlblue
He did you just need to look at the lhs to see how he does it with haskell.

------
eru
Compatible with grep -Ex

See also <http://github.com/matthiasgoergens/Div7> for the program that
created it.

------
greenlblue
This is completely meaningless. The final regular expression is a complete
black box and I dare people to try to decipher it.

